
NASA to remove offensive names from planets and other heavenly bodies - mancerayder
https://nypost.com/2020/08/08/nasa-to-remove-offensive-names-from-planets-and-other-heavenly-bodies/
======
simonblack
Don't forget to change 'Black Hole' then. I seem to remember that it's Russian
slang for girl's genitals.

